# Advice Needed For Motorcycle.



## scottishcammy

Ok all you biker types, I'm looking for some advice. I have never ridden a bike, I passed my full UK driving test in 1991 and don't want to go for anything massive (and, therefore, the requisite tests) just something that looks quite sporty, cheap to buy & run, can ride around on with L plates without having to sit any tests, (back and forward to work) and won't kill me in the first 3 months. Any ideas are welcome.

I have avoided this for years because of all the horrific accidents I've been to (really puts you off) but am coming round to it









Cheers in advance.


----------



## MarkF

My advice would be to get a large bike but have it restricted (is it 33hp)? You look a large guy, smaller bikes. 125 - 250cc, will feel uncomfortable and you will look silly.









If I were starting out now I would go for a Suzuki 600 Bandit (naked or small fairing), a good looking, very reliable bike, easy to derestrict and keep (or sell) when you pass your test too.

If you don't want to go down the de-restricted route I would suggest a trailie, I owned a Kawasaki KLR250 for a while to commute. They haven't changed since they came out in 1988! But they are ultra reliable, physically large compared to most modern small capacity bikes with neat touches like a galvanised frame, water cooling and a neat enduro tool pouch on the rear guard that takes 2 cans of Stella once you have removed the tools.  They have 22hp, I think.


----------



## JoT

scottishcammy said:


> Ok all you biker types, I'm looking for some advice. I have never ridden a bike, I passed my full UK driving test in 1991 and don't want to go for anything massive (and, therefore, the requisite tests) just something that looks quite sporty, cheap to buy & run, can ride around on with L plates without having to sit any tests, (back and forward to work) and won't kill me in the first 3 months. Any ideas are welcome.
> 
> I have avoided this for years because of all the horrific accidents I've been to (really puts you off) but am coming round to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers in advance.


Cammy here are my bike formulas

Wife + Children = No Bike

Single + No Children = Bike


----------



## raketakat

I'm not going to be popular but we don't call'em donorcycles for nothing and you know it







.


----------



## JonW

Trail bike mate. you look silly hunkered down on the dual carriageway at 70mph, so you may as well sit up and get a good view of the cagers... you can also use it off road as a plaything as well. I had a KDX250SR jap import that would be 33bhp (ish) and was quiet and easy to get parts for - sub Â£2k in great condition.


----------



## scottishcammy

Ian, I know exactly what you mean mate. Unfortunately we need another motor and a bike would probably make the most sense. Hey, if the worst happens, think of all the great watches you guys could have! Seriously though, I've wrestled with the idea for years, getting put off each time I've attended accidents or delivered death messages. Maybe because I've been off uniform for so long now I've just forgotten...

John, I liked your formulae. The only thing is there seemed to be a bit missing at the end:

_Wife + Children = No Bike, *No Sex, No Money, No Life*_


----------



## foztex

My father in law has a Suzuki RV125 hes 6ft and loves it. Didnt one of the forum get one lately?

andy


----------



## pg tips

I think mac has just got a new bike hasn't he?

Don't you have to stay 125cc or less and on "L's" even if you have a full car licence?


----------



## raketakat

pg tips said:


> I think mac has just got a new bike hasn't he?


Where is he? Still decorating? I've got Mac withdrawl







.


----------



## pugster

another vote for the 600 bandit ,ive owned one in the past and they are very good value and great fun bikes for a blast on a sunday


----------



## scottishcammy

To be honest, I'm really looking for a 125 in a vain attempt to avoid 'de-gloving' myself! (You know what I mean Ian!).


----------



## ericp

Avoid 125s !!!! You would have to really ride a 125 quite hard (especially a 2 stroke), and you would end every journey feeling as if you had run the same distance, far better to have a larger capacity engine and ride it in a more relaxed fashion.

If you are not too worried about style, there are some really nice four stroke (>250cc) scooters to be had. Big, comfortable, large tyres, good brakes and you dont get too wet when it rains. Have a look at the Honda Silverwing. 600cc four stroke twin. ABS, luggage space, really lovely bike in scooter form.

Failing that the GPZ500 Twin is an excellent first bike, lacks the complexity of the Bandit, so is easier / cheaper to maintain, and possibly a more sensible choice because of its rather relaxed power delivery.


----------



## scottishcammy

Thanks for all your replies. Having had a wee look, the 2 i fancy (which also look completely different from each other!) are the Suzuki vanvan (I think it said somewhere it's a 4 stroke Eric?) and the Aprilia 125. I like the look of both and they are 125s...opinions? Remeber, I'll only be using it for going to and from work and maybed a wee bit in the town,

cheers.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

pg tips said:


> I think mac has just got a new bike hasn't he?


Yep it was me....










For various reasons I won`t bore you with I`ve only done 250 miles since getting it and even though I`m having to keep the speed down due to running it in I really love it









It`s very nice to ride, responsive (allowing for the aforementioned running in) & comfortable, although the seat does feel a bit hard after 30 miles however that could just be my age









As I`ve mentioned before over the last 36 years I`ve owned or ridden loads of bikes from mopeds to a BMW R100 by way of machines including a Honda Monkey Bike, CD175, Kawasaki KH250, AJS 250, Suzuki GT 380, Honda 400 Superdream, Suzuki GT500, Triumph 500, BSA M21 (600), Kawasaki Z650, Ural & Dienper 650s, Suzuki GT 750, Kawasaki GT 750 & a BMW R80 to name a few.

I` have heard it said that you need a big bike with fast excelleration to help you get out of trouble, personally I`ve never had an occasion when it would have made adifferance, I have had 3 accidents, all were the classic pulled out of a side turning "sorry mate I didn`t see you"









BTW the guys I knew who told me the _"you need a big fast bike"_ all had large fast bikes and had all had major accidents









One thing I have found to be true is you need to be noticed, and have found that it helps if you ride something unusual, I really saw a differance when I rode my old Russian bikes especially the outfits, drivers would actually be looking at them trying to work out what they were, I have to a certain extent had the same reaction with the RV 125 even having drivers, at traffic lights, winding down thier windows to ask about it









One other thing about the RV is it looks bigger then a 125 and in my experiance this also makes a difference especially to the driver on the side road, who, for a normal 125, may be thinking, " it`s small therefore slow/ further away" so I`m ok to pull out









Anyway Cammy that`s Just my 2p worth, OK I`ve only done a small amount of milage but I would recommend the RV to anyone









BTW I recently filled the tank up from reserve after doing 110 miles, it cost me @ Â£5.50, OK I`m running in but still very good value IMHO









Cammy it is a 4 stroke











raketakat said:


> Where is he? Still decorating? I've got Mac withdrawl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Weirdo!!


----------



## JonF

Honestly mate, I really wouldn't buy a 125. They are actually harder to ride and less safe than a mid sized bike like a 500. I'd say go for a Honda CB500 as a first bike. They're dead easy to ride, and a useful bit lighter than something like a Bandit 600 (which is still an excellent bike). This makes a difference when you're first getting used to riding. They are much smoother than any 125 and the extra performance stops you getting pushed into the gutter by fast moving vehicles. If you're over about 35 they also hardly cost any more to run than a 125.

A good way to find out which is best is to go to a training school that does the Direct Access test. On this you do the first bit of wobbling around on a 125, then go on to 500s for the rest of the training and the test.


----------



## pugster

yup ,you need 'eyes up your arse' or so the term goes ,watching out for car drivers is a must, fortunatly ive only had one bike accident (on my first bike) which was the classic car pulled out on me type,i ended up with an arm broken in 3 places,turned out i was run over by a nurse and her boyfriend,who after knocking me off my bike at least threw my in the back of the car and took me to hospital







,a friend of mine recently (a few weeks ago) had a bad accident on his TL1000 ,he ended up with a broken shoulder and his wife a broken pelvis and both her legs were 'back to front' ,shes already had 3 op's and faces another few,she will never walk right again.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

I `ll concide that if you intend to use the bike for motorway use get a big bike but for towns and country road use a bike such as the RV is pefectly acceptable in my experience.









As I`m sure you are aware the faster you go the faster you can get into trouble









BTW I personally don`t find the RV harder to ride then any of the larger/faster bikes I`ve owned


----------



## JonF

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I `ll concide that if you intend to use the bike for motorway use get a big bike but for towns and country road use a bike such as the RV is pefectly acceptable in my experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I`m sure you are aware the faster you go the faster you can get into trouble
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW I personally don`t find the RV harder to ride then any of the larger/faster bikes I`ve owned


The point I meant about a squidgy mid-sized bike like a CB5 being easier to ride was really meant about someone who's never ridden a bike before. You're an experienced rider, Mach, who's ridden all sorts of stuff and can probably ride more or less any bike well. I just think there's a paradox in govt legislation which encourages new riders to stick to smaller bikes which I genuinly think are less safe than slightly bigger ones. I would never advocate a new rider getting something really fast, though, I agree that would be a recipe for disaster.

Whatever you get Cammy, welcome to the club. One more of us, one less of them


----------



## pg tips

Cammy I've just been browsing and if you only have a car licence then you'll be restricted to 125 and L plates until you pass a test.

There are 3 tests now







and all involve some CBT and written exams!


----------



## scottishcammy

Yeah, I know PG







. It's not that great for the street cred!







I'm kind of going towards the Suzuki at the moment. I lke the pic Mach put on, very suave Machareno!


----------



## mach 0.0013137

JonF said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I `ll concide that if you intend to use the bike for motorway use get a big bike but for towns and country road use a bike such as the RV is pefectly acceptable in my experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I`m sure you are aware the faster you go the faster you can get into trouble
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW I personally don`t find the RV harder to ride then any of the larger/faster bikes I`ve owned
> 
> 
> 
> The point I meant about a squidgy mid-sized bike like a CB5 being easier to ride was really meant about someone who's never ridden a bike before. You're an experienced rider, Mach, who's ridden all sorts of stuff and can probably ride more or less any bike well. I just think there's a paradox in govt legislation which encourages new riders to stick to smaller bikes which I genuinly think are less safe than slightly bigger ones. I would never advocate a new rider getting something really fast, though, I agree that would be a recipe for disaster.
> 
> Whatever you get Cammy, welcome to the club. One more of us, one less of them
Click to expand...

A valid point well taken Jon, I think the real thing is how the bikes power is delivered, is it low down, as it seems to be on the RV, which will give a burst from comparatively low revs or do you need to scream through the gears to get moving as on most 125`s?









Mind you if you want real safety get an outfit, more stable and very obvious, I passed my test on one and in all the years I rode them I never even had any near misses











scottishcammy said:


> Yeah, I know PG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It's not that great for the street cred!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm kind of going towards the Suzuki at the moment. I lke the pic Mach put on, very suave Machareno!


Cammy check these out... Suzuki RV 125

click on the photo`s then `Desktop` for an enlargement


----------



## JoT

Mac you have made me completely re-evaluatre my mental image of you .... you look normal









I always had an "old hippy" image .....







.... unless that's the bloke you bought the bike from









My "former" image of Mac


----------



## mach 0.0013137

JoT said:


> Mac you have made me completely re-evaluatre my mental image of you .... you look normal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always had an "old hippy" image .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... unless that's the bloke you bought the bike from
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My "former" image of Mac


----------



## raketakat

JoT said:


> Mac you have made me completely re-evaluatre my mental image of you .... you look normal










It's weird that he looks so normal.

I can't help but notice that he has only one leg though







. Must have lost one in a joss-stick fire or a festival mud slide incident







.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Careful guys, otherwise I`ll post a photo of me in a sarong


----------



## pg tips

Anyway Mac shouldn't you have been a stonehenge this morning along with all the other hippies watching the sun come up?


----------



## scottishcammy

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Careful guys, otherwise I`ll post a photo of me in a sarong


Who is 'Sarong'?......


----------



## mach 0.0013137

pg tips said:


> Anyway Mac shouldn't you have been a stonehenge this morning along with all the other hippies watching the sun come up?


Did I mention I`m an EX-Hippy









Therefore I was fast asleep in bed like any other normal person, anyway I start back to work tonight after 3 weeks off so needed a good nights rest











scottishcammy said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Careful guys, otherwise I`ll post a photo of me in a sarong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is 'Sarong'?......
Click to expand...

Prevert


----------



## Stan

Christ, I'll have nightmares tonight.


----------



## scottishcammy

Does anyone have any knowlege of the Aprilia?


----------



## pg tips

were the bike of choice for the teen racers, apart from that I know nothing.

you need one of these Cam


----------



## MarkF

scottishcammy said:


> Does anyone have any knowlege of the Aprilia?


Aprilia what?







I do not think there is any point in buying a 125 bike, you will be bored witless after a week and wonder why you ever wanted one. Do the direct access bike test and buy something that will suit most situations.

Personally, when purchasing a new bike, I always consider the following, what I want the bike for, commuting, touring etc, reliabilty, residual value, insurance rating and so on. Having evaluated everything I then buy the biggest fastest black bike I can afford.


----------



## foztex

whatever you go for cammy if its for commuting go for an upright trailee or RV type. Not sure which Aprilia you are after but I would not recommend a racer style.

The racers are ace for weekend blasts in the country but for commuting you are just to low down. I am convinced the "sorry didn't see you" incidents are mostly caused by being hidden by parked cars when on racer style bikes.

I've always had trail type bikes and even the small ones gave you a POV higher than a car roof. My above opinions are the result of the following.

One day I took my R1100GS in for a service and instead of getting another Beemer as a loan bike, the garage gave me a CBR600. Hoot to ride and well quick but very low profile. In the day I rode it I was pulled out on more times than I had been in my entire riding career. I was massively relieved to give it back in one piece at the end of the day as not only was I not seen by other motorists I had over the day become acutely aware that I couldn't see them either.

Definitely for commuting you want the highest possible POV, lets face it if you are mainly riding at lowish speed in traffic who gives a stuff about aerodynamics.

I don't subscribe to the bigger engine is better idea (where commuting is concerned, long distance absolutely) I passed my test at 17 but stayed on Vespa scooters until 22 and found them great for commuting the 25 miles to work. Even 125s can out accelerate your average family saloon and nipping in and out of traffic is much easier on a lighter more nimble bike.

Andy


----------



## scottishcammy

Thanks a lot for all your replies guys, it's certainly given me food for thought! I'll let you know what the outcome is,

cheers


----------



## ericp

HONDA SILVERWING !!!

Its all you need....

Simply add sunshine, open face helmet and shades and you can pretend you are Eric Estrada on your wayto the station every morning. Even your traffic related colleagues will admire your panache and style....

http://powersports.honda.com/scooters/mode...6006&bhcp=1

Say no more...

p.s. I ride a proper bike, I just think this would be just the ticket for Mr. Cammy


----------



## Boxbrownie

scottishcammy said:


> Hey, if the worst happens, think of all the great watches you guys could have!


Any chance we can get a list and divy'em up now, will save a lot of backstabbing and infighting when the time comes....oh no....wrong forum











mach 0.0013137 said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think mac has just got a new bike hasn't he?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep it was me....
Click to expand...

Er.....Mac.....you were done matey,,,they only sold you half of that tractor!


----------



## marius

I believe a good firts bike, is no more than a good first bike. You might as well buy a lightweight non intimidating bike. Dont even think long term. Whatever it is, as soon as you are comfortable with it, it will be too small and not quick enough. Bikes do that.


----------



## Boxbrownie

marius said:


> I believe a good firts bike, is no more than a good first bike. You might as well buy a lightweight non intimidating bike. Dont even think long term. Whatever it is, as soon as you are comfortable with it, it will be too small and not quick enough. Bikes do that.


Actually that is amazingly good advice......and really does make a lot of sense.


----------



## marius

Boxbrownie said:


> marius said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe a good firts bike, is no more than a good first bike. You might as well buy a lightweight non intimidating bike. Dont even think long term. Whatever it is, as soon as you are comfortable with it, it will be too small and not quick enough. Bikes do that.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that is amazingly good advice......and really does make a lot of sense.
Click to expand...









and now that I look at it again, even I am amazed! One of those exceedingly infrequent semi-bright moments. What happened to the days when I used to wake up in the middle of the night in a cold sweat, and wonder: 'Where will it end? How much more brilliant can I possibly get?'


----------



## Boxbrownie

marius said:


> Boxbrownie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marius said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe a good firts bike, is no more than a good first bike. You might as well buy a lightweight non intimidating bike. Dont even think long term. Whatever it is, as soon as you are comfortable with it, it will be too small and not quick enough. Bikes do that.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that is amazingly good advice......and really does make a lot of sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and now that I look at it again, even I am amazed! One of those exceedingly infrequent semi-bright moments. What happened to the days when I used to wake up in the middle of the night in a cold sweat, and wonder: 'Where will it end? How much more brilliant can I possibly get?'
Click to expand...

Careful Marius..don't push it


----------



## scottishcammy

This guy lives only 30 miles away from me and I realy like the look of this thing. Now Mark, I know exactly what you'll think of this!!!!(Hey, at least it's black!), however, as an ignoramus in the matter I would value your opinions....(mods feel free to delete if not allowed









http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/2000-SUZUKI-GZ-125-Y...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## pg tips

scottishcammy said:


> Now Mark, I know exactly what you'll think of this!!!![/qoute]
> 
> I can here him from here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I too know nothing cam so won't pass comment, however I went to one of these on a breakdown once, the chain had never been lubed, was as loose as **** and quite dangerous really, worrying as the thing was only 3 years old.
> 
> The rider was a 17 year old girl about 4 foot 6 and had got the bike as her birthday present about a month earlier, she had no idea if it had ever seen a workshop since it was new, my guess was it hadn't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps I don't think it will do anything to dispel the freddie Mercury rumours about you!
> 
> or village people?


----------



## scottishcammy




----------



## JonF

Personally, I think that's probably the gayest bike I've ever seen.

Leaving that aside, I'm pretty sure it is a 'grey import', ie, not an official UK bike. That's not necesssarily a problem, but I can't recall ever having seen one of these anywhere, which means you might have a problem getting parts. There are dealers who do parts for the more common greys, but the rare stuff can be a bit of a bother.


----------



## pg tips

I've seen a few, known as the Marauder

http://www.suzuki-gb.co.uk/model.asp?id=29


----------



## scottishcammy

JonF said:


> Personally, I think that's probably the gayest bike I've ever seen.


Errr, thanks! I'll be sure to ride it with a limp wrist...


----------



## ericp

Who thinks of these names...

a 125cc engine with a piston the size of an egg cup, called MARAUDER









I'm going to stick with the wonderfully named Yamaha Drag Star...

Now that Darlings is simply divine


----------



## mach 0.0013137

The Marauder 125 is imported by Suzuki UK see here.... Siuzuki UK 

I`ve seen them in a couple of local Suzi dealerships, not my cup of fair trade (a bit too long and low for me) but apppears solidly built as one would expect from Suzuki.









However as I mentioned it is lower then the RV so you`re view of the road is lower as well, on the other hand it does give the apperance of being larger then a 125 and is `noticeable` which as I mentioned before can help you being seen by car drivers









If you like the look pf the Marauder, have you considered the Honda VT125 Shadow, some what more expensive but a rather cool bike









Honda VT 125


----------



## MarkF

Get your motor runnin'

Head out on the highway

Lookin' for adventure

And whatever comes our way

Yeah Darlin' go make it happen

Take the world in a love embrace

Fire all of your guns at once

And explode into space


















125 cruisers





















Aw, come on! Why one earth would you want all the local kids pointing and laughing at you? I have nothing against 125's, Mac's RV is cool, Honda CG125's are utalitarian cool but 125 cruisers are NOT







My next door neighbour had a Kymco 125 cruiser prior to passing his test, it provided me with hours of pisstaking.









Here's a pic of the Kymco, it's in even worse taste than the Suzuki.

Thinking back, he must have had nerves of steel to be seen out and about on that bloody thing.


----------



## thorpey69

If you are going to buy a cruiser look at the yamaha dragstar 125,its a v.twin and looks great for that kind of size bike,im always getting asked how much is the 650 out the front when its only a 125.Aprilia ...what do you want to know? ive been a dealer for 8 years selling them.good product crap firm,now under the wing of Piaggio and all the worse for it,expect quality to drop and back up problems to esculate.

If you want any proffessional advice feel free to ask ive been in the trade for 16 long and painful years


----------



## AlexR

Look.I hate to agree with anyone,but do not buy a little cruiser.They are a Mark pointed out just too,small cruisers,with their open face helments and saddle bags
















If you are buying samll,then buy a Vespa.They are not pretending to be something their not,and look pretty cool.

If you want a bike,then it has to be something that could kill you,otherwise they are no fun at.


----------



## scottishcammy

I only think it matters when the _buyer _is trying to be something they are not. All I want is something that is mega cheap on the petrol, mega cheap to run and looks good (to me). Personally I'm not bothered what anyone else thinks! If they don't like it then I'll lift the f****rs!







You guys are starting to make me question my sexuality!














I almost bought an ABBA album yesterday









Thorpey, I've PM'd you mate.


----------



## AlexR




----------



## scottishcammy

Nearly forgot to ask....does anyone know where I can get quality leather chaps, you know, the ones with the arse out of them? Whats a girl got to do to get fine stitching these days!?!?


----------



## AlexR

I think Jason was selling his?


----------



## scottishcammy

Cheers Alex, I did try Jazzy J's, but they were _far _too heavily stained...there's only so much a boil wash can remove....I'm still not sure why someone had emptied a jar of oil of Ulay in the gusset.......at least I think it was oil of Ulay......


----------



## AlexR

Drop Jase a line.Sure he still has them,he wears them when he visits Roy









He has loads of alternative clothing,he may want to sell


----------



## scottishcammy

I will mate! I really must ask him who his tailor is.....not many can make such quality items with the zip on the _backside_!


----------



## AlexR

Now I may be wrong,but I heard from a few forum members that Jase has velcro fitted,as zips pull the hairs on his arse.And he likes the noise it makes


----------



## scottishcammy

Thank god....this is really deflecting form my passion for bikes that Larry Grayson would feel at home on









(You know we're only jokng Jasareeno!







 )


----------



## MarkF

AlexR said:


> Look.I hate to agree with anyone,but do not buy a little cruiser.They are a Mark pointed out just too,small cruisers,with their open face helments and saddle bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are buying samll,then buy a Vespa.They are not pretending to be something their not,and look pretty cool.
> 
> If you want a bike,then it has to be something that could kill you,otherwise they are no fun at.










I have just bought some saddlebags for my Spectre.









I'd agree about the Vespa though,Cammy, you could buy a PX Vespa, they are great and you will not lose a bean when you come to sell/trade/move up.


----------



## AlexR

No offence Mark







I meant saddlebags on 125's









Buy a Vespa,I like them,slow and cool,and as Mark points out,they hold their value









Oh,and Jason.Yes we were just kidding.You are a very conservative dresser.Dont be CROSS, about how you dress
















Oh and no offence to any cross dressers that may be using the forum


----------



## jasonm

Well you know how it is, dont knock it till you try it 

I think you should get the gayest looking cruiser you can Cammy


----------



## MarkF

I think these are cool, no really, I do. People have travelled round the world on these things and they do about a zillion miles per gallon. With an enclosed chain, weather protecion and nack all reason for anybody to steal it, they could be perfect for you. Anybody else like these?


----------



## raketakat

jasonm said:


> Well you know how it is, dont knock it till you try it
> 
> I think you should get the gayest looking cruiser you can Cammy


You should have known better than to ask these cats Cammy







. Once they get their claws in they never let go







.

Asking for bike advice on this forum is probably more dangerous than riding one







.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

MarkF said:


> I think these are cool, no really, I do. People have travelled round the world on these things and they do about a zillion miles per gallon. With an enclosed chain, weather protecion and nack all reason for anybody to steal it, they could be perfect for you. Anybody else like these?


*NO!!*









I hate, loath and detest them, whilest I except they are incredibly cheap and bullet proof (especially the engine) they are IMO the most lethal form of transport on the planet, far too slow, very skitish, and as I know from personal and friends experience, liable to throw you off without any apparent cause, a death trap on two wheels AFAIC


----------



## MarkF

mach 0.0013137 said:


> and as I know from personal and friends experience, liable to throw you off without any apparent cause, a death trap on two wheels AFAIC


Whole families ride on them in developing countries, have your friend got the full complement of limbs and associated sensory equipment? I have heard of experienced riders not be able tame modern bikes like an R1 but not being able to "handle" a C90 is gay beyond belief.


----------



## gaybiker

Gay bikes hey?

You boys should visit our club we will show you some gay bikes, better bring your chaps it will save us time in the initiation ceremony.


----------



## Roy

Welcome to the forum.









Where is your club Gaybiker ? Jason wanted to know but daren't ask in case it is the same one that he goes to.


----------



## AlexR

You are most welcome to stick around gay biker 



MarkF said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> and as I know from personal and friends experience, liable to throw you off without any apparent cause, a death trap on two wheels AFAIC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whole families ride on them in developing countries, have your friend got the full complement of limbs and associated sensory equipment? I have heard of experienced riders not be able tame modern bikes like an R1 but not being able to "handle" a C90 is gay beyond belief.
Click to expand...


















I love the C90.Had one myself,and I am still breathing







Not as cool as a Vespa,but it will get you there,and leg shields are excellent


----------



## gaybiker

We are easy to find

I ride a very gay bike, a Ducati 999


----------



## jasonm

Tarquin, is that you mate?


----------

